# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Vũng Tàu - du lich Vung Tau

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Vũng Tàu* - *du lich Vung Tau*
Vũng Tàu không những là một địa bàn du lịch được thiên nhiên ưu đãi với nhiều tài nguyên đa dạng, phong phú, nhiều bãi biển đẹp và những khu rừng nguyên sinh mà còn là nơi hội tụ giữa các nền văn hoá: phi vật thể bản địa (lễ hội, phong tục, tập quán, tín ngưỡng) mang đậm màu sắc văn hóa biển với văn hoá của các tôn giáo tạo nên nhiều công trình văn hoá, khu di tích nổi tiếng với những vẻ đẹp cổ kính, thanh thoát…


*Đến khi nào?*

Vũng Tàu thuộc vùng khí hậu nhiệt đới gió mùa; một năm có hai mùa rõ rệt. Mùa mưa bắt đầu từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10, thời gian này có gió mùa Tây Nam. Mùa khô bắt đầu từ tháng 11 đến tháng 4 năm sau, thời gian này có gió mùa Đông Bắc.

Nhiệt độ trung bình hàng năm là 27 độ C, tháng thấp nhất khoảng 24,8 độ C, tháng cao nhất khoảng 28,6 độ C. Vũng Tàu nằm trong vùng ít có bão.

*Phương Tiện?*

*Đường bộ:* Tỉnh có hệ thống giao thông khá hoàn chỉnh nối các huyện thị với nhau. Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu có quốc lộ 56 đi Đồng Nai, quốc lộ 55 đi Bình Thuận, quốc lộ 51 đi huyện Cần Giờ (Tp. Hồ Chí Minh). Từ Tp.Hồ Chí Minh đến Vũng Tàu có 6 tuyến xe chất lượng cao xuất phát trước chợ Bến Thành, 30 phút có một tuyến, thời gian chạy từ 2 đến 3 giờ. Xe khách đi từ bến xe Miền Đông, thời gian từ 3 đến 4 giờ.

*Đường thuỷ:* có tuyến tàu cánh ngầm Tp.Hồ Chí Minh – cảng Cầu Đá (Vũng Tàu), 30 phút một chuyến, chạy mất 1h15 phút.

*Hàng không:* Sân bay Vũng Tầu chủ yếu phục vụ cho máy bay trực thăng thăm dò khai thác dầu khí. Trong tương lai,  Sân bay quốc tế Long Thành được xây dựng cách Vũng Tàu 70 km, ranh giới tỉnh khoảng 20 km.

*Ở đâu?*

Tùy theo ý bạn muốn chọn một chỗ ở như thế nào. Tuy nhiên, để có thể dễ ngắm biển và đi bộ dọc bờ biển, bạn có thể chọn các khách sạn trên đường Hạ Long, đường Thùy Vân, Trần Phú... Giá cả dao động tùy theo phòng ốc và chất lượng dịch vụ, phòng đôi có thể ở mức từ 200.000VNĐ/đêm trở lên. Các nhà nghỉ ở gần bãi biển hoặc một số khách sạn bên trong thành phố thì có mức giá rẻ hơn...

*Phương tiện đi lại?*

bạn có thể thuê xe đạp đôi để dạo biển và tham quan một vài địa điểm ở Vũng Tàu. Tối, nếu có thời gian bạn nên lên ngọn Hải Đăng, từ đây nhìn xuống thành phố biển Vũng Tàu rất đẹp.

Với giá 15.000 VNĐ/giờ cho loại xe có "chuột nhún" và 10.000 VNĐ/giờ cho những loại xe còn lại cũng đủ để những người yêu thích thú chơi này có thể đạp đi khắp nơi từ Bãi Trước ra Bãi Sau, từ Bãi Dâu sang Bãi Dứa. Khi đến thuê xe, bạn chỉ cần để lại một số giấy tờ tuỳ thân hay chứng minh nhân dân, bằng lái xe, hoặc một vật gì bất kỳ để "làm tin"… Khi đến thuê xe, bạn được nhận một tấm danh thiếp từ phía chủ. Khi hư hỏng dọc đường bạn có thể gọi điện về tiệm, chủ tiệm kinh doanh sẽ cử người tới để sửa chữa, bảo hành xe hoặc đưa bạn quay trở lại tiệm đổi xe mới.

>> Hướng dẫn bắt đầu chuyến đi du lịch Vũng Tàu

----------


## thietht

*Khu Du Lịch Biển Đông*




Vào TP. Vũng Tàu, đến Bùng binh 51C – Nguyễn An Ninh, từ đây chạy dọc ra phía biển rẽ vào đường Thùy Vân, du khách sẽ gặp một loại khu du lịch trải dài dọc tuyến đường. Ở đây, chúng tôi giới thiệu với du khách khu du lịch nằm cách góc đường Nguyễn An Ninh – Thùy Vân khoảng 1 cây số. Đó là khu du lịch Biển Đông tọa lạc tại số 8 Thùy Vân. Đây là một trong những khu du lịch đẹp, tiện nghi, nằm sát bờ biển, với chiều dài 800m, được chia thành 9 cổng.


*Lesco Resort*




Chỉ với 1h30 phút từ Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh và khoảng 10 phút từ : Cảng Phú Mỹ, Cảng Cái Mép , Đảo Long Sơn, Quý khách dường như được hòa mình vào khu ngoại thành yên tĩnh ở miền quê và với phong cảnh thiên nhiên cùng những tiện nghi cần thiết cho cuộc sống sung túc.

*Khu du lịch Cây nhà lá vườn* 




Cách đây không lâu, trong dịp về thăm trang trại của anh Năm Ngọc ở thị trấn Long Hải (huyện Long Điền), chúng tôi được chủ nhân dẫn đi tham quan và cho biết ý định biến nơi đây thành địa chỉ giải trí cuối tuần với loại hình đặc sản "cây nhà lá vườn"... Tưởng anh Năm Ngọc nói vui, nào ngờ trang trại ấy giờ đã là Khu du lịch sinh thái Ngọc Xương được nhiều người biết đến...


*Khu Du Lịch Biển Hồ Cốc Vũng Tàu*




Nằm trên địa bàn xã Bưng Biền, huyện Xuyên Mộc, tỉnh Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh 175km, khoảng 3 giờ đồng hồ theo đường bộ, du khách sẽ đến Hồ Cốc – một điểm du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, dã ngoại.


*Khu du lịch Mũi Nghinh Phong*

Khu du lịch Mũi Nghinh Phong tọa lạc tại số 02 Hạ Long, thành phố Vũng Tàu. Khu du lịch Mũi Nghinh Phong có ưu thế: trước mặt là biển sau lưng là núi. Khi đến đây, du khách sẽ thật sự thoải mái bởi không khí trong lành và phong cảnh hữu tình.

*Khu du lịch suối khoáng Bình Châu* 

Đây là khu du lịch với những cảnh quan sinh thái tuyệt đẹp. Giữa ngút ngàn rừng nguyên sinh nổi lên một bầu nước nóng với 70 điểm phun lộ thiên hình thành một hệ thống sông suối từ 37oC đến 82oC toả nhiệt quanh năm.

*Du lịch Chí Linh*

Bãi tắm nơi đây cát trắng, biển xanh, gió biển đông nhè nhe lộng về làm cho cây lá xanh tươi, người gia trẻ mãi, bệnh thì chóng qua. Biển xa thành phố không bị ô nhiễm.


*Sân golf Vũng Tàu Paradise*


Được coi là một trong những điểm thu hút du khách mạnh nhất tại thành phố biển Vũng Tàu, sân golf Vungtau Paradise được xây dựng trên địa hình dốc thoai thoải, chỗ trũng chỗ sâu, tạo nên những cung bậc khác nhau cho tầm mắt.

*Ngoài ra*

10 điểm du lịch thú vị ở Vũng Tàu

Những Điểm Đến Lạ Và Đẹp Ở Vũng Tàu

Bãi Trước

Công viên bãi trước

Nhà thờ Bến Đá

Bãi Dâu

Bãi Dứa

Chùa Linh Sơn Cổ Tự

Thích Ca Phật đài ở Vũng Tàu 

Suối Bang - điểm hẹn của du lịch sinh thái 

Bạch Dinh - Trận địa pháo cổ xưa của Vũng Tàu

Blue Moon- Vũ trường nổi tiếng và lâu năm nhất Vũng Tàu

Hải đăng Vũng Tàu - Ngọn đèn biển xây dựng sớm nhất tại Việt Nam

Tượng Chúa Kito ở mũi Nghinh Phong

Đến Vũng Tàu tham quan Bảo tàng vũ khí cổ

Đắm mình ở khu du lich Hồ Mây 

10 điểm không nên bỏ qua khi đến Vũng Tàu 

Ba bãi biển đẹp bị lãng quên ở Vũng Tàu

Về Vũng Tàu ngắm hồ trên núi

Thắng Cảnh Bàu Sen

----------


## thietht

Món ngon ở Vũng Tàu

Món ngon Vũng Tàu làm say lòng thực khách

Khám phá đặc sản bánh bông lan trứng muối ở Vũng Tàu

Đặc sản – ăn uống ở Vũng Tàu 

Đã miệng với ẩm thực vùng biển Việt

Canh súng - niềm tự hào của ẩm thực Vũng Tàu

Khám phá ẩm thực biển Vũng Tàu

Hấp dẫn bánh xèo Long Hải 

Về Vũng Tàu ăn bánh khọt "mầm đá"

Món Còng biển 

Bánh Hỏi An Nhất 

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội Dinh cô (Long Hải) - Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu (10/02 - 12/02)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Đặc Sản Biển 73

Nhà hàng Con Sò Vàng

Nhà hàng Victory Hương Việt Vũng Tàu

Nhà hàng Sân Vườn Ao Sen

Nhà hàng Phú Quý Quán

*Quán ngon ở Vũng Tàu*

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp tour du lịch Vũng Tàu được giới thiệu trên Didau*
Tour du lịch VŨNG TÀU - LONG HẢI - PHƯỚC HẢI - BÀ RỊA (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá từ 1.544.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu - Long Hải - Phước Hải (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1.544.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Vũng Tàu ( 3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 954.000 VNĐ/khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Vũng Tàu - Hồ Chí Minh (1 ngày) - Giá 295.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Vũng Tàu - Hồ Chí Minh (3N/4Đ) - Giá 954.000 VNĐ/Khách

HCM - Vũng Tàu - HCM (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 643.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Du lịch Vũng tàu 1 ngày - Giá 289.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tp.HCM - Vũng Tàu- Tp.HCM (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 595.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Du Lịch Vũng Tàu (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 777.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Ky Hoa Hotel Vung Tau

Khu nghỉ dưỡng Hồ Tràm Beach Resort & Spa

Khách sạn Imperial Vũng Tàu

Khách sạn DIC Star Vũng Tàu

Khách Sạn Valley Mountain

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Vũng Tàu

----------


## thietht

Cư dân Vũng Tàu bày kinh nghiệm chống “chặt chém” 

Hướng dẫn du lịch Vũng Tàu

Bật mí kinh nghiệm du lịch Vũng Tàu dễ dàng, thuận tiện

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Vũng Tàu

----------

